

Panic introduces the world's first emoji domain - cstuder
http://💩.la

======
troymc
It shows up as <http://xn--ls8h.la/> in Chrome.

~~~
yread
Opera displays an empty rectangle and when I click the link it doesn't allow
me to go there saying it might an "attempt to trick you into visiting a
website which you might mistake for a site you trust."

------
cstuder
Might require OS X Lion and Safari.

Corresponding blog post here: [http://www.panic.com/blog/2011/07/the-worlds-
first-emoji-dom...](http://www.panic.com/blog/2011/07/the-worlds-first-emoji-
domain/)

~~~
stephth
works on my iPad and iPhone with iOS 4.

~~~
X-Istence
iOS has had Emoji support for a while now, I remember my co-worker texting his
wife with them.

~~~
masklinn
> iOS has had Emoji support for a while now

Yep, iPhoneOS 2.2 (November 2008).

Although it's important to note it uses Softbank emoji.

~~~
frankus
After an app sets a certain key in NSUserDefaults.

~~~
shinratdr
Not anymore, you can add the keyboard in directly from the OS since iOS 4.

------
genieyclo
No emoji here apparently (ubuntu 10.04), just a rotating rectangle. Is there
an emoji ttf font pack anywhere someone can link to?

edit: emoji is not unicode standard and has no linux support apparently. oh
well.

~~~
thristian
The latest versions of Unicode have an official encoding for emoji, and (after
having installed a suitable font) the resulting page renders just fine in
Firefox Aurora on Ubuntu 11.04.

It doesn't render in the URL bar, of course, but that's Firefox's IDN
whitelist at work.

~~~
Tobu
A suitable font is Symbola: <http://users.teilar.gr/~g1951d/>

The Apple Emoji font uses a non-standard extension (png images in an 'sbix'
table), so it can't be used outside of Lion / iOS at the moment.

------
akavi
Can somebody post a screenshot for those of still in the emoji-less stone age?

~~~
alanfalcon
From my iPhone 4:

<http://i.imgur.com/owBxH.jpg>

~~~
tomkinstinch
What version of iOS are you running? I'm on 4.0.1, and all I see is
"<http://xn--ls8h.la/>

~~~
uberalex
You need to enable emoji. There are several free App store apps that will do
it. One is Emoji Free! By Awesomest Inc.

~~~
tomkinstinch
That's the thing. I have emoji characters enabled, and can type and see them
in text messages. It's odd I can't see them in Safari. Could it have something
to do with my phone being jailbroken?

------
kijeda
The fact that this works reflects that fact Safari hasn't implemented the IDN
standard fully, and neither has the .LA domain registry. Section 4.2.2 of RFC
5891 forbids the Emoji codepoints from being encoded in a valid IDN string.

~~~
Dylan16807
Technically yes but if I'm reading it right that's only because in an outdated
chart they hadn't been assigned yet. Unless there's a pattern of disallowing
symbols but I'd have to question the motivation behind that.

Edit: Nevermind, the rules used to create the chart are designed to disallow
symbols. It gives an explanation of the rule but not the reason it was set.

    
    
      These rules identify characters commonly used in mnemonics and often
      informally described as "language characters".  In general, only code
      points assigned to this category are suitable for use in IDN.

------
commanda
This is similar to a URL shortener my friends and I wrote a few years ago:
<http://get.emo.gd/>. Emoji TLDs are even better.

------
ootachi
Doesn't work in Firefox. Note to web developers: CSS animations are supported
now in Firefox; please use the -moz prefix as well as -webkit.

------
ChrisArchitect
wow, thanks for the screenshots.. I didn't expect that pic. Expected a
japanese character or something. Wow. We don't need that.

------
huhtenberg
Poopla indeed - <http://i53.tinypic.com/jac6jn.png>

(FF6 on XP)

------
graham_holborn
Their have been lots of emoji and other special char domains used already. you
just haven't stumbled upon them yet.

------
kaiwen1
Is this there any utility to this at all?

------
seriocomic
From the source HTML: "<!-- The most important website ever coded by
humankind. --> "

------
mortenjorck
😄 👍

🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟

~~~
robgough
🍆 made me laugh, can't think why...

------
genrand
why?

~~~
trebor
Why indeed. It's just a publicity stunt, of course.

